# Hintergrundfarbe wie ändern?



## webteufel (27. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mir meine Homepage mit Frontpage erstellt. Soweit so gut.
 Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

 Ich habe ein Fotoalbum eingerichtet und wenn ich jetzt auf die Thumbnails klicke wird eine neue Seite geöffnet. Diese Seite hat einen weissen Hintergrund. Wie kann ich auf den Hintergrund einfluss nehmen bzw. verändern, kann mir das Jemand sagen ?

 Mfg Jürgen


----------



## CSANecromancer (27. Juli 2005)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit als CSS (wegen des Forums  ):


```
<html>
  <title>
  ...
  </title>
  <body style="background-color:00ff00;">
  ...
  </body>
</html>
```

Alternativ geht auch:


```
<html>
  <title>
  ...
  </title>
  <body bgcolor="00ff00" ...>
  ...
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## webteufel (27. Juli 2005)

...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maik (27. Juli 2005)

Du hast keine HTML-Dokumente verlinkt, sondern ausschliesslich JPG-Grafiken, die 'direkt' im Browserfenster angezeigt werden. Somit gibt es kauch keine Möglichkeit, den Hintergrund zu beeinflussen / verändern.


----------



## webteufel (27. Juli 2005)

Danke, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht.

 MfG  Jürgen


----------



## Maik (27. Juli 2005)

Ergo: erstelle für jede Grafik eine HTML-Seite, in der die Grafik angezeigt wird. 

So hast du die Möglichkeit, die Seitenhintergrundfarbe zu formatieren. 

Beispiel für die Grafik-Datei *boje.jpg* -> Quelltext für HTML-Dokument *boje.html*:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>boje</title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body
{
background: #000000;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<img src="boje.jpg" width="576" height="750" alt="boje" />

</body>
</html>
```
Bei mehreren HTML-Seiten mit gleichen CSS-Formatierungen (z.B. schwarzer Seitenhintergrund) empfiehlt es sich, eine zentrale CSS-Datei in den Dokumenten einzubinden:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>boje</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="styles.css" />

</head>
<body>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

